

Ancient tsunami devastated Lake Geneva shoreline - pwg
http://www.nature.com/news/ancient-tsunami-devastated-lake-geneva-shoreline-1.11670

======
yread
> His model predicted that a 13-metre-high wave would have hit Lausanne 15
> minutes after the rock fall,

not much you can do about that, I'm afraid

~~~
astrodust
You can run pretty far in fifteen minutes if you have to.

~~~
gojomo
Yes, and depending on local terrain even just a 5-minute walk may offer a 15M
rise in elevation. Or, simply being on top of a 3-4 story structure, with
something sure to float, makes you far more likely to survive (even if the
structure is swept away) than being on the ground/ground-floor.

~~~
dmckeon
Wave damage from arriving wave(s) occurs approximately along the line of the
(sea or lake) shore, with focusing by any underwater landforms, but when water
on or above land begins to flow back down to the shore, its free flow is
moderated by surface landforms, buildings and other structures, and entrained
debris, and damage tends to become localized at choke-points in the flow.

So, if possible, get out of the paths of backflow.

------
vhf
Please stop calling it "Lake Geneva", its name is "Lake Léman".

~~~
arrrg
Why? Both seem to be used, with Lake Geneva being used more commonly. Are
there good reasons for preferring one over the other?

~~~
vhf
I think there are good reasons to prefer "Lake Léman".

 _The lake is split between France and French-speaking part of Switzerland. In
French, the name is Léman. I do think using the local name is better, even
more when this local name is acknowledged (en.wikipedia shows both Geneva and
Léman).

_ To me, born and raised in Romandy, "Lake Geneva" feels like "Tokyo Country"
for Japan or "California Ocean" for the Pacific.

